# EMMA 2014/15 CD



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone have the EMMA 2014/15 CD they'd be willing to share? I tried to order it directly from EMMA for only $10 *plus $42 shipping*! Uh, no thanks.


----------

